# Light Sparring Highlights 2017



## snake_monkey (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 21, 2019)

snake_monkey said:


>


Which one is you?


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Which one is you?



I’m the one pictured in every clip provided here.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 22, 2019)

snake_monkey said:


> I’m the one pictured in every clip provided here.


Are you a student at that school. If so , how do you like the school?


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 22, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Are you a student at that school. If so , how do you like the school?



I'm not a student at the school, as mentioned in the description of the video on the video page.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 22, 2019)

snake_monkey said:


> I'm not a student at the school, as mentioned in the description of the video on the video page.


Oh I didn't watch it from youtube.  I just watched it straight from this page.


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 22, 2019)

...I understand and thanks for your interest, if you have any further questions feel free to DM


----------

